# Website question



## GSquadron (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi!
I wanted to ask, just how did they create the slider in this website?
http://kyan.com/


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 7, 2012)

Bump!
[Can anyone tell me?]


----------



## Kreij (Jun 7, 2012)

The one bump per 24 hours applies in all sections, Alek.
Have a little patience. If someone is able to answer your question they will post when they get a chance.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, sorry!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

It's Java. Couldn't tell you EXACTLY how.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 7, 2012)

You must be kidding?!
I thought it had to do with at least "javascript" or jquery

Or you refer to java as javascript?


----------



## Disparia (Jun 7, 2012)

When you want to learn, just pick apart the source 

Bottom of assets.kyan.com/assets/application-5e845a93599896513cc9f63284c2a350.js


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 7, 2012)

ok, that at least calmed me down 
I found jquery 1.7 too. So it is jquery. But how?
On click:
First rotating the photos, than moving the photos, than disappearing them, right?

EDIT: Wait a moment. That is the jquery download from their site, which has nothing to do with the animation.
There is no js animation from the resource


----------



## Disparia (Jun 7, 2012)

That file is a minified mashup of several js files including jQuery, runloop (animation plugin), and his settings for the animation.

If you're not already doing so, clean up minified script at: http://jsbeautifier.org/

It'll make dissecting a site's javascript much easier and you'll be less likely to tell someone their wrong when they are in fact, right


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, so is there a way i can find how did they do it? I cannot find any way to do it, seriously.


----------

